# Name that dog!!



## Maybecricket (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
I'm trying to come up with names for my soon to be born cockapoo.

I like Cricket, Ruby, and Sophie.

Thats all I have so far, any suggestions? Anything will be appreciated.

Thanks,
Missy


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

oh picking the name is the hardiest part. i take it its a wee girl your going for. what colour, we chose Inca because i found the name in an article about a white dog and thought it was a silly name for a white dog but it would suite a black dog perfectly. when we got Echo we tried to find a tribel name, (the Gypsys are a group of people as are the Incas) but we couldn't find one that would fir a girl. but Echo stuck because she has like an echo of black through her coat. 


lol you also have to think what the name could mean latter, Inca can be a Stinky dog so she is known as Inca Stinka, Echo has got to have the lase word just like and echo coming back at you in a tunnel. then we have jealous Gypsy. if your talking to another dog she needs to get in on the action.


----------



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

Wife and I are both fans of Buffy the Vampire Slayer so tried picking a name from that.
Buffy was to obvious so we picked Darla (often gets called Darla Poo) Have already got a name ready for our next one (2-3 years time) again a character from Buffy.


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi you'll know when you set eyes on her, its like love at first sight!! i knew straight away with wispa my little chocolate girl!


----------



## Smileyjunior711 (Jun 19, 2010)

you could name him one of your favorite words ..but in a different language. I named my dog Venn , which means small friend or just friend .


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

I like Minnie, Daisy, lily, Polly. I wanted to name a girl pup Strawberry but we fell in love with a boy and named him Dexter after the show.


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

We named ours Jersey because that's where we got him. You could name her after the state, city, or location you're picking her up. Or you name her after the day of the week or month you're getting her. Or if its sunny our you could name her Sunny, or something like that.


----------

